# Ok guys, I did some of what you suggested...



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

God its so complicated! I literally had to spell out the kind of response I like to get! His email back(yes, I broke his rule and emailed him, I miss emailing with him we used to have so much fun emailing... like foreplay!) was like he was emailing a bowling pal! The content was so *not* flirty! I had to say that I WOULD like a response that differentiated me from one of his employees... like I cant wait to get home and see your smiling face etc. He finally emailed back with: 

I can’t wait to see your smiling face tonight when you get home. It is very nice to get home and see the person that I married and that I loveJ 

And now in SpansihJ

No puedo esperar para ver su cara sonriente esta noche cuando usted consigue casero. Es muy agradable conseguir casero y ver a la persona a que casé y que amo el 

Ok, so this sounds like a person who loves me and wants to be with me right? Then why is it like pulling teeth to get affection from him? Anyway, I guess this is a win-win situation, an email victory of sorts. Would you agree? There may be hope yet?!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Is his first language Spanish?

Anyway, to answer your question, he may not feel comfortable being flirty on company email system. It could be a problem.

and his expressing of affection can be for a lot of reasons.


----------



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

Nope, Spanish is not his first language. I dont know why he did the spanish thing. I didnt even think about it being sarcastic... he doesnt usually do sarcasm. If he was opposed to this I think he wouldve emailed back with something like stop emailing me. He is definitely comfortable being flirty on work email... he is the VP and we used to flirt alot on email... we met online a long time ago, so emailing was a source of connection for us for a while.

I will let you know if it was sarcastic or not another time. Gotta run and get the kids!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I think he was making a joke about finding your love language, not sarcasm.

Write him back in italian.


----------

